#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Lieve vrouw gezocht

## Meneer-ne3ne3

*​Salam alaikoum lieve zusters

Ik ben opzoek naar een leuke lieve gezellige dame waarmee ik een toekomst mee kan bouwen in sha allah.

En ik ben serieuze jongen lief aardig zacht grappige schattige spontane behulpzame jongen.

Ik ben zelf 23 jaar oud en ik kom uit omgeving Den Haag

Ben jij geintresseerd graag verwacht ik dan een pm van jou.

TOT SLOT DIT IS MENENS DUS GEEN GEINTJES!




Veel liefs meneer-ne3ne3


*

----------


## Meneer-ne3ne3

niemand?

----------


## Meneer-ne3ne3

is er echt niemand die wilt trouwen?

----------


## Meneer-ne3ne3

zijn er echt geen leuke meiden die willen trouwen? of ken je iemand die wilt trouwen reageer dan effe

----------


## miszhalfbloedje

Ja ik maar weet niet hoe je een priv bericht stuurt of hebje haar al gevonden

----------


## Ibrahim.Saber

Waar zijn die godvrezende vrouwen

----------


## Yasmina--B

Allah zegt in de Qor'aan:

"Zondige vrouwen zijn er voor zondige mannen en zondige mannen zijn er voor zondige vrouwen; en goede vrouwen zijn er voor goede mannen en goede mannen zijn er voor goede vrouwen; zij zijn degenen die onschuldig zijn aan wat zij (de lasteraars) zeggen: voor hen is er vergeving en een weldadige voorziening" (Soerat Annoure, aya 26)

En Hij Swt zegt (Vertaling):

"En geoorloofd zijn voor u kuise, gelovige vrouwen en kuise vrouwen uit het midden dergenen, wie het Boek was gegeven v??r u, wanneer gij haar haar huwelijksgift geeft, een geldig huwelijk aangaande en geen ontucht plegende, noch heimelijk minnaressen nemende. En wie het geloof verwerpt, diens werk is waarlijk tevergeefs en hij zal in het Hiernamaals onder de verliezers zijn." (Soerat al Ma'ida, aya 5)

Beste broeder om een oprechte vrouw te vinden dient een persoon zelf godvrees te hebben. Er zijn andere wegen die leiden naar een huis waar een oprechte vrouw leeft.

In de islam zijn onwettige relaties niet toegestaan, dit vanwege het feit dat mensen moreel veel aan zulke relaties lijden. Daarnaast ook de aanwezigheid van de satan die in de oren van de mens fluistert om in verboden zaken te vallen. Het feit dat de tijden veranderd zijn betekent dus niet dat we de islam moeten aanpassen. Wij moeten onszelf aanpassen aan de islam. De meeste jongeren tegenwoordig Kiezen de weg van een relatie voor het huwelijk om zodoende de partner beter te leren kennen, toch vinden ze hun vreugde en doel er niet In. Integendeel ze lijden aan somberheid, triestheid etc. Een persoon die een z.g.n. vriendin heeft speelt als het ware met de dochters van anderen. Terwijl hij niet wenst dat hetzelfde voor zijn eigen zus of dochter zal gebeuren. Aicha (moge Allah tevreden met haar zijn) heeft gezegd: "Ik zweer bij Allah, de profeet Sallalahu 'alaihi wasalam heeft geen hand van een niet-mahrem vrouw aangeraakt?"

Allah de Verhevene zegt in zijn overheerlijke boek:

"En nader niet de ontucht. Voorwaar, ontucht is een zedeloosheid en een slechte weg" (Soerat Al Isra: 33)

Het is een duidelijke verbod voor de moslims om wegen naar overspel en ontucht te vermijden.

De profeet Sallalahu 'alaihi wasalam heeft gezegd:

"Iedereen die in Allah en de Laatste Dag gelooft mag nooit alleen met een vrouw zijn zonder haar mahram te zijn, want anders zal satan de derde persoon (blijken te) zijn." Overgeleverd door Ahmed.

Zoals de dichter eens zei:

"Alles is door het kijken ontstaan;
Een vonk kan in een vuurzee overslaan."

En een moderne dichter verklaarde:

"Een blik;
Een glimlach;
Een knik met het hoofd;
Dan een praatje;
Een belofte;
De warmte van een bed."

Als we de weg van Allah willen volgen dan dienen we het volgende op ons toe te passen:

"Voorzeker, de Boodschapper van Allah is voor jullie een goed voorbeeld: voor wie op (de beloning van) Allah en het Hiernamaals hoopt, en voor wie Allah veelvuldig gedenkt" (Soerat Al Ahzab, aya 21)

Als u op zoek bent naar een goede echtgenote, dan dient u niet de weg te volgen die de satan trasseert. Een meisje die met u als vriendin zou lopen kan ook met een andere hetzelfde werk doen. Een oprechte zuster heeft verschillende kenmerken, het hoeft niet te zijn dat haar ouders volgens de Qor'aan en de Soenna leven. Maar het feit dat een zuster een Hidjab goed draagt is een goede teken, daarnaast zijn er natuurlijk andere zaken die van belang zijn om een oprechte vrouw te vinden.

De profeet Sallalahu 'alaihi wasalam heeft ons geadviseerd om de oprechte gelovige vrouw te verkiezen boven anderen. Hij zei:

"Een vrouw wordt gehuwd omwille vier doelen: haar rijkdom, schoonheid, bekende familie en toen zei hij (v.z.m.h.): neem de vrouw die de islam heeft, zij zal eeuwig voor je trouw blijven". [Overgeleverd door Boekharie, Moesliem en anderen].

Moge Allah u en alle ongetrouwde broeders en zusters oprechte echtgenoten schenken. En Allah weet het het beste.

----------

